# Strange recurring dreams...



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 24, 2015)

Most people have at least one..
  I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
 There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
I have had this dream dozens of times.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't had recurring dreams since I was a kid. The worst one had me standing at the bottom of our home's stairs (19 steps), looking up at the doorway to a bedroom. And I had the most intense feeling of fear in me. This went on for at least a decade. Years later, I recalled a drawing that I had made in Kindergarten (I've got a very keen memory) of a ghost standing at the top of a run of stairs. Who knows, maybe I had a traumatic experience as a kid and just blocked it out.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

.

My recurring dreams always involve both body soaring, with no way to do it, and falling off of cliffs in fear with a surprise soft landing.

I am sure the armchair psycho-analysts can explain this stuff.

.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

No recurring dreams here.  I rarely remember my dreams, but I had a very vivid one once when I was in Bosnia that still stays with me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 3, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people have at least one..
> I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
> There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
> I have had this dream dozens of times.


I have a recurring nightmare for almost 40 years.

Then, we got Fantasia video for my youngest son, and I realized that is what it had been based on all those years.

Never had it again.

Been divorced 20 years, and still have a recurring nightmare that the bitch didn't ever leave.

I am holding the papers, and there she is, 17, and in the background:


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a recurring dream for decades that when I finished college there was one advanced Calculus course I didn't finish and I have to return to college decades later to finish it. Once I get to college I realize I can no longer do Calculus


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 3, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people have at least one..
> I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
> There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
> I have had this dream dozens of times.



What does it mean to you?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I have a recurring dream for decades that when I finished college there was one advanced Calculus course I didn't finish and I have to return to college decades later to finish it. Once I get to college I realize I can no longer do Calculus


I came up one hour short as finals were going out.

I had a class I had never been to, and never dropped, and was arguing with the registrar that I had dropped it, so as to not get an F.

They then informed me of the hour shortage, over some German courses.

I ran to the prof as he was handing out a take home final.

He said he would just give me an A, but, I couldn't take that in front of others who were working.

I got the assignments, read the stuff and took the midterm over a long weekend, turned in the final on a Tuesday, and went to the registrar to tell them I had it worked out.

Turned out he gave me the A the day we talked, and never even looked at the work I turned in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Most people have at least one..
> ...



I don't know, I have certainly thought about it.
When I dream this, it is always a lucent dream. I am aware I am dreaming.
Honestly the thing that freaks me out about it...the accuracy of the detail.
 Apparently, because I was alive in the 1960's, albeit an infant/toddler, my brain remembers actual items from the time and places them in the dream. Only thing that makes sense as to the items there.
The other thing is, in the dream I know who the people are that left everything. But when I am awake, I don't know who they are. If that makes sense.
There are letters, checking account registers, photos...everything. If you think about your bedroom..there is a lot of stuff in them. 
  I happen to remember a lot of dreams, I think it is only because the alarm goes off at a time when I must usually be in REM sleep...so I wake up when I was dreaming.
And most dreams are all over the place. Details are not very good, and many times make little sense. By that I mean, there might be a bicycle in the living room, people popping in and out, and whole shifts in the place I am at. Of course this is the way it is for everyone. But not this dream. It is always the same three rooms, always the same things. I go through different things in the dream; meaning one dream I look through one bedroom - the next I am looking through another. 
Odd.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Roa
drunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have a recurring dream for decades that when I finished college there was one advanced Calculus course I didn't finish and I have to return to college decades later to finish it. Once I get to college I realize I can no longer do Calculus
> ...



I dream that I have forgotten I am in school and missed all my classes all semester. I show up on the day of finals unprepared.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I have a recurring dream for decades that when I finished college there was one advanced Calculus course I didn't finish and I have to return to college decades later to finish it. Once I get to college I realize I can no longer do Calculus


I have had similar recurring dreams of college for decades.  I have signed up for a class that I haven't attended and it's weeks into the semester and I'm trying to figure out where it is but I can never find it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

I have the same dream every night. Well, not exactly the same..but the gist is. I am trying to get home. I'm in  a car, trying to drive back home wherever home is. I presume where I am now. Last night, Mr Gracie left me and I didn't care but I cared when I couldn't find Karma. He took her. Where we were living, it was completely empty of everything. Just an empty hull of a house or apartment and I said "I hope he finds whatever it is he is looking for but I have Karma" and I looked everywhere. She was gone. I woke up pissed off and totally bummed.

Every night, I know I am going to dream of me trying to "get home". So to me, that means don't move...which I have been thinking about doing. Just selling everything and moving North, Mr Gracie and I and the furkids because I don't know when we have to leave here. The owner is going to kick eventually and whomever he leaves the house to will sell it. But I think we need to stay put until we are actually TOLD to leave with proper notice..even if we are 75 years old. Worry about it then.
Anyway..thats my interpretation of the dream. But I wonder why I keep dreaming it if I know what the cause is.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

I have dreams of falling once in awhile too. I'm always scared because I am in space and I can see the earth and I am falling towards it....but then, just before I hit, I feel warmth. Like hands catching me. And *I know* it's God. I was falling off a very tall cliff once in a dream and as I went over the edge, I said "God will catch me"...and I woke up before I hit.

My fav dreams are flying. Strong wind, arms out...running, jumping up and swooping across the tops of trees until the wind dies and I land on my feet only to do it again with another gust. Haven't had that one in a long time though.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes I've had exactly the same type of flying dream although it's been years since I had one. More like gliding from one high point to another really awesome.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 18, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people have at least one..
> I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
> There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
> I have had this dream dozens of times.


I keep having a dream where bears are coming around, and everyone but me is just fine and calm about it, then they only attack me.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 18, 2015)

That's a new one. Kind of a battlefield metaphor.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2015)

OMG!!  I have several recurring dreams.  From old, decrepit houses, to tunnels that get progressively narrower, to climbing mountain trails, flying on wind currents, or riding horses through malls...I've been keeping a dream journal for years.  What's interesting is, those that occur most commonly are lucid dreams.  I control most of the action, and can even go back into the dream if I wake up before it's over.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Most people have at least one..
> ...


Bear is telling you something. Just for funzies...this is Bear Totem:

(Contrary Bear...i.e. bear attacking you in dreams) 
Your internal dialogue may have confused your perception of your true goals. In seeking answers or advise from others, you may have placed your own feelings and knowing aside. The time has come to regain your authority, for no one knows better than yourself what is proper and timely for your evolution. Reclaim the power of knowing. Find joy in the silence and richness of the mother's womb. Allow the thoughts of confusion to be lain to rest as clarity emerges from the West, nuturing your dreams as the Earth Mother nourishes us all. Bear in the contrary position is teaching you that only through being your own advisor can you attain your true goals. Anything less than the doing of that which gives you the most joy is denial. To achieve happiness you must know yourself. To know yourself is to know your body, your mind, and your spirit. Use your strengths to overcome your weaknesses and know that both are necessary in your evolution.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> OMG!!  I have several recurring dreams.  From old, decrepit houses, to tunnels that get progressively narrower, to climbing mountain trails, flying on wind currents, or riding horses through malls...I've been keeping a dream journal for years.  What's interesting is, those that occur most commonly are lucid dreams.  I control most of the action, and can even go back into the dream if I wake up before it's over.


Astral Projection maybe? Past and current and maybe even future?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Calls to mind you totem thread, Gracie.  Did you abandon that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!  I have several recurring dreams.  From old, decrepit houses, to tunnels that get progressively narrower, to climbing mountain trails, flying on wind currents, or riding horses through malls...I've been keeping a dream journal for years.  What's interesting is, those that occur most commonly are lucid dreams.  I control most of the action, and can even go back into the dream if I wake up before it's over.
> ...


I used to practice astral projection.  I got quite proficient, too.  I haven't done that in years, though.  I do have some really curious dreams.  How about you?  Anything significant?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Nobody was really interested in it, hon. Except strollingbones but she doesn't like me any more. So I was mostly posting for myself and with no interest..I stopped.

For those who are semi new and don't know what this is about...I would meditate on usmb denizens, then draw a totem card FOR everyone, each day, then post the findings of that card for that day that pertained to each member here that day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I enjoyed following your totems, even if I didn't post often enough (it would seem).  Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2015)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Oh yeah. I can still do it but I have to be outside...with nature singing (birds, wind, windchimes tinkling, roar of the surf) but mostly..I have to be in the full sun. Then I nap.....and travel.

One time I was in a cave hovering over an open fireplace. There were people in that cave. Kinda like a hut but made of rocks. They wore furs and were brown skinned. My immediate thought was Eskimo...but that was not quite right. Maybe Aboriginals. Just not sure. But it was long long long ago...thousands of years. I stared at them..and they stared at me...hovering over their fire pit. And I knew them. They knew me. All of us surprised at the same time, my arrival. Then poof...I was gone.

Last time I tried it, I attempted to visit a friend I met online that lives in Australia. She sent pics of her home and koi pond. I concentrated but it was a night..not in the sun. And I landed on the beach near her home. I didn't know where it was but when I told her, she said it was a few blocks away..and a very desolate place. I said yes...it was a very SAD place. Death was there, and I knew I missed her house and left in a hurry.


----------



## toxicmedia (Apr 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Wow, thank you, you have no idea how "right on the mark" that actualy is.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 22, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I have a recurring dream for decades that when I finished college there was one advanced Calculus course I didn't finish and I have to return to college decades later to finish it. Once I get to college I realize I can no longer do Calculus



I have one very much like that also!
For some reason, not revealed in the dream, I have to go back to college to finish. And i can't find anything, can't find the class I am supposed to go to, can't even find the stairway to go upstairs...I just keep walking around everywhere. Usually it ends with me desperately trying to find a bathroom. And when i find it, there are people everywhere and the toilets are right out in the open with dozens of people all standing around. 
And then I wake up having to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Bump cuz I have a question:

Anyone dream all the time that they are their younger selves? Every time I have a dream (which is usually the same one but varying situations within it), I am in my 20's, with hair down to my butt like it was then. Weird.


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

I have. And recurring. I can see it in my mind, but can't remember what it is to put into words...

Oh and another dream I have had recurring for years is one I do remember....going back to my home I grew up in...and visiting every house on the street........starting at my grandmother's, which was on a cross street, and working my way to the house I grew up in. During the dream I am always feels really anxious and uncomfortable, and many times awakened feeling that way.
No likey that dream. AND really weird .... in that dream I say to myself ''I am having that dream again". Huh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2016)

One I have is of moving into a reputedly haunted house and basically "dealing" with the ghosts ...as in maturely talking to them rather than being afraid of them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine is always the same in genre'.....which is trying to "get home" wherever home is. It's not a nightmare, but it is unpleasant. Every night, I have that dream. But I am always younger.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people have at least one..
> I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
> There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
> I have had this dream dozens of times.


I have a recurring dream of that I'm at university, my finals are due and I haven't been going to class.  Further, I can't remember how to get to the office to even find where my classes are held.

I had recurring dreams more as a kid than now.

Another one I have now is that I'm in a city and I don't know how to get back home, so it's a real convoluted traveling dream.  Great topic


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> My recurring dreams always involve both body soaring, with no way to do it, and falling off of cliffs in fear with a surprise soft landing.
> 
> ...


Flying dreams are considered very positive in Tibetan iconography.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2016)

Dhara said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I get ones where I'm not really flying per se, but I can hover about 1-3 feet off the ground.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


 vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv  ooops cat posting.

I had one once that was so much fun.  I was leaping from tree top to tree top.


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

I am more falling than hovering.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2016)

Dhara said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


No...it's more like I can bend my knees and not touch the ground and still hover along....odd but seems quite normal in my dreams.  I get ones like that almost monthly.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

I like flying dreams. Mine are a great wind and I run and jump...then soar with it over treetops until the wind dies down, then I always land softly...run...arms outstretched...and off I go again.

I have had falling dreams but I never land. I wake up before I do, and I am scared at first in the dream but as I fall, I know God will catch me. Or at least, that is what my dream mind tells me. And He does.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am more falling than hovering.


Do you legs move with it?


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I am more falling than hovering.
> ...





hmm..I can't remember.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

My wife's has restless legs. My kids do too.


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

ugh my husband does too.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL it can be a bit startling.


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL Yeah, like shake the whole bed and scare you half to death if you are just about asleep.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> LOL Yeah, like shake the whole bed and scare you half to death if you are just about asleep.


What does?


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Yeah, like shake the whole bed and scare you half to death if you are just about asleep.
> ...





Sleeping with someone that has Restless Legs Syndrome.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah. I have that. But...I have a rocking chair that is a recliner as well. It won't rock when reclined, thankfully. When my legs start in....I just put them to use rocking me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 4, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I had one once that was so much fun.  I was leaping from tree top to tree top.


No...it's more like I can bend my knees and not touch the ground and still hover along....odd but seems quite normal in my dreams.  I get ones like that almost monthly.[/QUOTE]

I do that too!
I dream that often...and like you...in the dream it is perfectly normal to just float around a few feet off the ground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people have at least one..
> I was reminded of one of mine in the "Photos of abandon places thread"... I have this dream where I live in a big old house that we bought (funny because I actually live in a big old house) and the whole upstairs has been left untouched since the 1960's. Literally like one day everyone went downstairs and no one ever went back up.
> There is a coat rack with a Fedora on it, the bathroom has those old metal twist-open razors, a shelf with ladies hats on them...all very 60's looking.
> I have had this dream dozens of times.


Speaking of the 60s/70s my recurring nightmare is that elephant bells, platform shoes and leisure suits come back into style........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Most people have at least one..
> ...



Hey I had a pair of platform shoes in grade school....man I was so proud of them things...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a horrendous pair of american flag bell bottoms. I thought I was stylin' in those fugly things! 
*Shudder*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!  I have several recurring dreams.  From old, decrepit houses, to tunnels that get progressively narrower, to climbing mountain trails, flying on wind currents, or riding horses through malls...I've been keeping a dream journal for years.  What's interesting is, those that occur most commonly are lucid dreams.  I control most of the action, and can even go back into the dream if I wake up before it's over.
> ...


Quite possibly.  In my younger years, I would use astral projection to "visit" home or people I missed.  I haven't actively pursued it for a long time, though.  Have you ever tried astral projection?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yep. Done it, too. Last time it was not very pleasant and I haven't tried it since.


----------

